# Blue aliens



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)

Got a spawn from my new blue alien from frank bettas and the old blue female I had...he made such a neat little nest under the swords haha








11-26-2020


----------



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

wow that fish looks really unique


----------



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)

Melogrunty said:


> wow that fish looks really unique


Thanks bud...he is from a very good line from a very dedicated breeder in thailand


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

Chinitobetta said:


> View attachment 1023968


I have always loved aliens. Just love their crazy blue patterns


----------



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)

MaGiC74 said:


> I have always loved aliens. Just love their crazy blue patterns


Me too! Hopefully more survive this batch than my current batch from a different male


----------



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)

Hatched on 11-28-2020


----------



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)

Free swimming 12-1-2020


----------



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)

here's one of male from this spawn...I almost gave up on him because of his swim bladder...but after a week of straight live daphnia he's all cured!


----------



## Marlo (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi! I would like to ask. What do you feed them during their first and second week? Love that blue alien!


----------



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)

I start microworm for about a couple days then straight bbs until they are about 2 to 3 weeks ill chop black worms into small bits and feed them


----------



## Marlo (Feb 11, 2021)

Thank you for the info! By the way, regarding on the number of fry. Does your spawn have a large amount of cull? I got a hundred fry hatched and hoping I could get a good amount of adults if possible. Cheers and goodluck!


----------



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)

I have spawns where there are all females and 3 males...this one has all female and 5 males...I don't know it that has to do with the age or water temp or just plain genetics...I had to cull a lot due to deformities and swim bladder issues...thats why I try to feed blackworms as soon as they can eat them because I might be overfeeding them bbs.


If it's your first spawn id keep as much as possible because even if they're small now they might be beautiful in the future lol


----------



## Marlo (Feb 11, 2021)

Ooh. Thank you for the advice! You really get only few adults to your spawn? Can I know at which stage they seem to fall of so I can watch them carefully. Again, many thanks for the info.


----------



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)

They tend to die off the first week or so...after that you're in the clear


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

He is so so cool!


----------



## Marlo (Feb 11, 2021)

Alright. Thank you for the info. Theyre now on their 12th day. I think i saw atleast 10 of them dead, but their original spawn was more or less around 80+. Hoping they will live and reach adults.


----------



## Marlo (Feb 11, 2021)

By the way. Is there any chance that i can contact you thru fb or something if i got some questions. It would be really a big help. Thanks!


----------



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)

Marlo said:


> By the way. Is there any chance that i can contact you thru fb or something if i got some questions. It would be really a big help. Thanks!


Sup Marlo...yo my bad man I didn't see your reply...yeah man I'm on fb but not as much as I'm on IG... FB you can find me my email is [email protected] and my IG is locitdowndown


----------



## Ryan Mosby (Nov 22, 2019)

What type of betta was the mother, and how did the kids turn out?


----------



## Marlo (Feb 11, 2021)

Ryan Mosby said:


> What type of betta was the mother, and how did the kids turn out?


You can look at my spawn log. There are some pictures of their growth. 😁


----------

